# Finally! Pens made



## Dalecamino (Oct 4, 2014)

Here are the first 10 pens made in the new shed. Since February :redface:

These are Elm blanks supplied and, made for my cousin who, got me started in this hobby. He likes the Sculptured kits from PSI but, he doesn't have to turn them. I personally don't care for them at all. He also likes the friction polish effect. I don't! Thanks for looking. Now, it's onward to turning things that, I LIKE! :biggrin:


----------



## jyreene (Oct 4, 2014)

I agree about the kits but I've always like the look of friction polishes. More natural than CA.


----------



## jyreene (Oct 4, 2014)

Oh and nice pens.


----------



## Argo13 (Oct 4, 2014)

Congrats on making pens in the new shop. They are nice looking pens. Happy turning.


----------



## SteveG (Oct 4, 2014)

Wow! An equal opportunity shop (shed). 
This shed will even produce pens it does not like, using finish for which it has distain!  Just getting "warmed up" I guess.:roll eyes:

Nice job, BTW...Question: how did you turn these pens while holding your nose?:tongue:


----------



## 79spitfire (Oct 4, 2014)

I use a clothes pin...


----------



## skiprat (Oct 4, 2014)

Good to see you getting back in the groove, Chuck. :biggrin:


----------



## Dalepenkala (Oct 4, 2014)

Congrats on getting the shop up and rolling Chuck!
I agree on both accounts. Not a fan of friction polish or the kit, but still a nice group of pens!


----------



## SteveJ (Oct 4, 2014)

Personally I'm a fan of any kit someone will pay me to turn...


----------



## stonepecker (Oct 4, 2014)

Well now......Looking really nice there Chuck.
10 of them is a great start for the new "cave".....lol

As bad as you dislike the kit.......It looks nice with what you done.


----------



## Mack C. (Oct 4, 2014)

They have a "Perfect Fit" look to them. Would you mind telling the drill sizes?


----------



## Indiana_Parrothead (Oct 4, 2014)

Hey Chuck it is good to get back turning again isn't it It is about time now you are just about ready for the Inidiana winter.....


----------



## Dalecamino (Oct 4, 2014)

jyreene said:


> Oh and nice pens.


Thanks Ty!



Argo13 said:


> Congrats on making pens in the new shop. They are nice looking pens. Happy turning.


Thank you. Looking forward to making others.



SteveG said:


> Wow! An equal opportunity shop (shed).
> This shed will even produce pens it does not like, using finish for which it has distain!  Just getting "warmed up" I guess.:roll eyes:
> 
> Nice job, BTW...Question: how did you turn these pens while holding your nose?:tongue:


Very well put :biggrin: Are you insinuating that my shed not only LOOKS like an out house but, SMELLS like one too? Not the case. In fact I love the smell of new construction. It's great!:wink:



skiprat said:


> Good to see you getting back in the groove, Chuck. :biggrin:


Thank you Steven! It's a nice groove:biggrin:



Daleandjen08 said:


> Congrats on getting the shop up and rolling Chuck!
> I agree on both accounts. Not a fan of friction polish or the kit, but still a nice group of pens!


Thank you Dale!



stonepecker said:


> Well now......Looking really nice there Chuck.
> 10 of them is a great start for the new "cave".....lol
> 
> As bad as you dislike the kit.......It looks nice with what you done.


Thanks Wayne! We're rolling now.



Mack C. said:


> They have a "Perfect Fit" look to them. Would you mind telling the drill sizes?


Thank you Mack! They are near perfect but, the Elm is a bit tricky (sometimes) the density can change within fractions of an inch. At least the blanks I have can. The drill size is 8mm.



Indiana_Parrothead said:


> Hey Chuck it is good to get back turning again isn't it It is about time now you are just about ready for the Inidiana winter.....


 Hey Mike, thanks. Yes it's good to be turning again. And, I'll be honest.....it took awhile to get comfy with everything. Tried out the new heater this morning at 39 degrees. It works really nice.


----------



## mikespenturningz (Oct 4, 2014)

Nice pens Chuck. I am a big fan of the frictions polish pens. If done right is makes one heck of a pen. Good to hear that you are back at the lathe.


----------



## D.Oliver (Oct 7, 2014)

By George he does remember how to turn pens!


----------



## Band Saw Box (Oct 7, 2014)

You did a great job on the pens.  Fantastic fit and nice finish. I agree about the kit and frictron finish. But to each their own even if it's wrong.


----------



## Smitty37 (Oct 7, 2014)

Nice pens. I Wouldn't be crazy over those kits either but if that's what your friend wants, they turn just like any other pen barrels. Personally I like the more natural wood look of the friction polishes.  Also I tend to think it ain't as messy as CA, that is not from personal observation though just from the videos.
.


----------



## Dalecamino (Oct 7, 2014)

D.Oliver said:


> By George he does remember how to turn pens!


With a little help from your posts I got them done. :biggrin: Thanks pal!



Band Saw Box said:


> You did a great job on the pens.  Fantastic fit and nice finish. I agree about the kit and frictron finish. But to each their own even if it's wrong.


 Thank you! I don't mind the appearance of friction polish. It's the cooking of my fingers I don't like. :frown::biggrin:


Smitty37 said:


> Nice pens. I Wouldn't be crazy over those kits either but if that's what your friend wants, they turn just like any other pen barrels. Personally I like the more natural wood look of the friction polishes.  Also I tend to think it ain't as messy as CA, that is not from personal observation though just from the videos.
> .


Thank you Smitty. With these kits, you have to mark a line at 1-13/16ths" on the upper barrel and, part off the remainder down to the brass to make room for the center band. I use a hacksaw blade that, I ground to a point. You have to approach this Elm carefully and, slowly so not to tear out a strand of wood that should be flush with the CB. DAMHIKT :redface:


----------



## bluwolf (Oct 8, 2014)

Hey Chuck, I agree about the pens but it's good to hear you're in your new shop turning. Look at it this way. You said it's been too long you were afraid you forgot how. Consider these practice to get you back in the swing of things.

Mike


----------



## Dalecamino (Oct 8, 2014)

bluwolf said:


> Hey Chuck, I agree about the pens but it's good to hear you're in your new shop turning. Look at it this way. You said it's been too long you were afraid you forgot how. Consider these practice to get you back in the swing of things.
> 
> Mike


 Thanks Mike! I appreciate your words of encouragement. It was good to get these out of the way. Now on to other things that have been on my agenda :biggrin:


----------

